# Fun Dog Show



## Donna_Birmingham (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Christmas Indoor Dog show on the 30 th of Nov.

At Hoar Park Craft Village, Near Ansley, Nuneaton, Warwickshire, CV10 0QU

The show start at 11.00am there will be a novelty ring with lots going on from dog with the waggiest tail to best rescue dog.

All money raised goes to Ruff Luck rescue who a private rescue in the midlands who do everything they can re home dogs.

I hope to see you all there lots of prizes to be won.

If anyone needs direction please ask.

Donna


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I attended something like this at Cheshire show  I entered Bess lol. 


It was good fun


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Too Far for me Boo Hoo Sounds fun


----------



## Jackie Hart (Nov 10, 2008)

We adopted a border terrier x from Ruff Luck a couple of months ago so we will be there along with our Lab x (rescued 8 1/2 yrs ago) who is now a PAT dog in South Derbyshire.

See ya there


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you have a full list of classes?


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

I would be interested in knowing the schedule. 

My puppy turns 6 months soon and it would be great to go to a fun show to start with. Not forgetting to take our rescue girl along too :thumbsup:


----------



## Donna_Birmingham (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

If you go on to the link below it will show you all the classes and directions to the place, 

i hope to see you there, 

i will be in the show ring with my partner who is the judge so please make yourselves know to me it would be nice to meet you.

donna x


----------



## Jackie Hart (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi

Tried the link & it came up with a log-in page for something.

However, full details of the show & how to get there can be found on

Ruff Luck Rescue - Home Page - Rehoming Dogs in Birmingham and West Midlands Area

Look forward to meeting everyone on Sunday.

Jackie


----------

